# *PING* Joe Daddio, H'wood, other socal'ers - World Cup this weekend



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Who is going and when?

Since I'm not working I may go during the day on Friday but I'd like to hit it on Saturday, too.

Let's meet up and have some fun.

Joe has my cell number,,,if anybody else wants to contact me, pm me with your number.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I *should* be in for Friday night, maybe Sun. am.

I have JoeD's # and I'll holla.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I *should* be in for Friday night, maybe Sun. am.
> 
> I have JoeD's # and I'll holla.



:thumbsup: right on.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> I *should* be in for Friday night, maybe Sun. am.


Ditto. I missed it last year so I'm down for going whenever you are.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Let's do it...*

I'll have Friday day off, too... PM coming your way...


----------

